# Bashref.info.gz lo sconosciuto...[RISOLTO]

## Artifex2754

Salve a tuttti gentooisti! Ho da poco finito l'installazione di Kde 3.5 con architettura x86(i686) ho notato che durante l'installazione di alcuni programmi(nel mio caso ho notato installando Xorg e un programmino di nome atop) portage dopo aver emerso correttamente mi comunica però la presenza di un errore:

```

install-info:No such file or directory for /usr/share/info/bashref.info.gz
```

Dopo qualche e veloce ricerchina ho provato a dare

```
ln -s /usr/share/info/bash.info.gz /usr/share/info/bashref.info.gz"
```

L'errore però persiste e inoltre mi accorgo che il file bash.info.gz non esiste e lo creo con touch; dopo vari tentavi però mi appare 

```

install-info:/usr/share/info/bashref.info.gz:empty file

install-info:/usr/share/info/bash.info.gz:empty file

install-info:/usr/share/info/bashref.info.bz2
```

C'è per caso qualcuno che ha qualche idea??

Grazia a tutti anticipatamente!Last edited by Artifex2754 on Sun Mar 18, 2007 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

io ho:

```

s939 ~ # ls /usr/share/info/bash* -l

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 85492  5 mar 17:49 /usr/share/info/bash.info.bz2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    13  5 mar 17:49 /usr/share/info/bashref.info.bz2 -> bash.info.bz2

```

era capitato qualcosa del genere anche a me. credo che dipenda dal fatto che quei file erano in precedenza in formato gz.

successivamente, un aggiornamento di bash ha rimosso l'originale ma non il link (che adesso è superfluo).

puoi farlo tu manualmente.

----------

## Artifex2754

Grazie per l'aiutino, ora dopo vari aggiornamenti del sistema(che hanno causato un altro problema) l'errore è scomparso..

Grazie comunque!

----------

## lavish

Bene! Pure una mia amica aveva lo stesso problema  :Smile: 

Visto che hai risolto, metti il tag [RISOLTO] nel titolo del topic, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## kingrebound

ciao.alla fine di ogni compilazioni ottengo le seguenti frasi:

```

 Processed 139 info files; 1 errors.

install-info: No such file or directory for /usr/share/info/bashref.info.gz

```

ho provato a riemergere bash,e a rifare il link del file,ma l'errore rimane...

idee?

bye

----------

## klaimath

Avevo il tuo stesso errore e l'ho risolto cercando di capire quel che c'è scritto in questo post in tedesco http://www.gentooforum.de/thread.php?threadid=12611

In pratica devi scaricare il file "bash.info.gz" che trovi sul post, metterlo in /usr/share/info, rinominare quello che c'è, se presente, o cancellare il link simbolico e rifarlo con

```

ln -s /usr/share/info/bash.info.gz /usr/share/info/bashref.info.gz

```

da me ha funzionato.

P.S. Non parlo mezza parola di tedesco quindi questa è la mia personale traduzione di quel post   :Laughing: 

Non prenderlo per oro colato che potrei aver detto 5 parole e 10 fesserie   :Laughing: 

Cya

Klaimath

----------

## cloc3

provare una ricerca in italiano no?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> provare una ricerca in italiano no?
> 
> 

 

Vuoi mettere il gusto di cercare su un forum di cui non si conosce la lingua? Cosi' c'e' piu' soddisfazione   :Laughing: 

Ho fatto il merge del thread, grazie per il link cloc3  :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kingrebound

ho visto il forum tedesco,ma non posso scaricare il file..

ho anche provato a riemergere bash,ma il file non c'e ancora

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> ho visto il forum tedesco
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

come scherzavamo sopra con lavish e klaimath, le letture in italiano sono decisamente più amene e rilassanti

----------

